# Young ocellaris clowns



## jmech1 (Oct 20, 2007)

I have recently purchased 2 young clowns (ocellaris) and my LFS advised me to keep them seperate (In my 10 Gal. Quar. tank) until they are a bit larger. In my 75 Gal tank where they will eventually reside, I have 1 Yellow tang, 1 Blue tang and 2 chromis. None of these fish are bigger than 3 inches or so. The clowns are appr. 1 1/2" now. Does this sound like the right process to follow for the clowns? How big should I allow the clowns to get before I acclimate them to the main tank? Thanks for any help.

Jim


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

i dont understand why he wants to seperate them due to size but putting your clowns in a quarantine tank is always good as you do not know what diseases they may have and dont want those spreading to the main tank. As for the clown size, some of those fish mentioned are quite territorial and the clowns may not put up at a fight at the size and age you have them. An experienced member will come along and let you know for sure.


----------



## jmech1 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Thanks*

I assumed it was due to the fish size and the fact that I have a couple of territorial fish. I guess I was just wondering how long...or how big....before it is "safe" to move them to the community tank.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't see why the clowns should be separated because of size. Quarantine them however for 6-8 weeks before placing them in the main tank.


----------



## jmech1 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Quarantine*

Thanks for the help. I will keep them in quarantine for another 3 weeks (Been 3 weeks now) then acclimate them to the community tank. They seem to be doing just fine right now.


----------

